# I won the regatta today



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

today,I won3 regatas,the 3rd today was a big one from Algés to Belém.    

and for every litle regata for the 1st, and for the 2nd, won,I get a buble gum from my coach ´So I have 2 buble gums, but I won 3 but he said no more.      

This is me and Luis and my moim.     and dad talk with man don´t see the reghatta.














































 



















I have new boomjak. Good.  




























Luis wants to sail in my boat but he is smal.

and this is me now writtting on sailnet for you. I hav school tomorrow so now I styudy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Good job. 

Hope you had fun


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

rewell6 said:


> Good job.
> 
> Hope you had fun


yes


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Did you see the pics I posted in your "Thank You" topic?

Have you tried to talk your papa into taking the family to the Summer Olympics in Beijing, China?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Congrats Fred!! Way to go!!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Good going Fred.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Way to go Fred. We're proud of you.


----------



## AlpineSailor (Nov 3, 2006)

Fred, Have you raced your Dad yet, Opti vs. Opti ?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

AlpineSailor said:


> Fred, Have you raced your Dad yet, Opti vs. Opti ?


AS, Fred went to bed already, I'll ask him to answer. But last time I was on a OPTIMIST was in the summer 2005, and I had to stand up and sail as a windsurfer..if I sit it sinks   

He would beat me miserably for sure, unless was blowing 40 knots...then I would win... 

By the way, for him, a race is an official thing with judge, comitee and other clubs.

a small boat to boat race, like between him and his frioends are not considered races for him, they are "competitions" as he call them


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Great family! This is fun stuff to see. Thanks!!!


----------



## AlpineSailor (Nov 3, 2006)

Alex, Of course you'd need something to even out the odds. Perhaps you could hold on to the transom, put on some scuba flippers and kick your way to victory, kinda like "motor sailing"? Also, pictures to document the event would be mandatory


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Maybe next weekend we'll do that...mayyyyyyybe....

If I have time and his coach allows we'll do it, ok?


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Congrats Fred! You've made us all proud! Way to go!!!!


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Congratulations Fred. We knew that you would do well! You must be very excited, and I know that your father is going to be bragging for weeks. As he should.

It is also good to see you and Luis laughing and having fun. Looks like he wants to race those Opti's as well. You will be a great big brother coach.

Continued good luck.

Tom


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Great job Fred!!!!

Watch out for your little brother, he has some advantages over you in the sailing department... he has a good sailor for a big brother and will need to beat you to get dad's attention!!! So dont' teach him too much!!! ;D <joke>


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Congratulations Fred!!!
You and Luis will be racing 420's together soon.
Is that your girlfriend in the Nike shirt?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

soul searcher said:


> Congratulations Fred!!!
> You and Luis will be racing 420's together soon.
> Is that your girlfriend in the Nike shirt?


    NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO       

I don't have a girlfrind you crazy     

but that girl is not girlfrien


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

I dunno Fred, that nike girl seems interested, especially in that last pic... Maybe she's just sizing up the competition, but...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

US...Fred says she's pretty.


----------



## davideureka (Jul 19, 2007)

good going fred


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Congratulations Fred, but stay away from the girls until you're 20 or 30. They are too much trouble before that!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh, buzz off Mikey...the boy's got hormones just like anyone....


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

(It's not like I expect him to listen to me......)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ReverendMike said:


> Congratulations Fred, but stay away from the girls until you're 20 or 30. They are too much trouble before that!


I didn't realize the trouble stopped.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

I didn't mean to imply it _stopped_.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello...i don't hav rregatta tomorrow  

only training


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahh... fred...good to see you teaching your little brother early....


----------



## JSAnicole (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, if he's gonna get near a girl she might as well be a SAILOR.
Congrats Fred, start training your brother now, you guys can be a dynamic duo someday!
Here's an intense opti video you guys might enojy (especially if you're into racing!) It's called "Optimized" on jsablog.com


----------

